# letter appreciation thread



## ben909 (Apr 23, 2022)

(5-10-22)
*S*

--------------------------------
(5-5-22)
press *F *to continue this thread

(4-29-22)
*R*


(4-27-22)
*P *gets a day


----------------


(4/23/2022)
todays letter is *D  *so to*d*ay we must increase the *d*ata about d
-----------------
makeing a new thread everyday is starting to be a bit of effort, so from now on i will
use this thread for the rest of the letters


----------



## Faustus (Apr 27, 2022)

The letter D has an archaic sibling, the Old English edh, which looks like this: 
*Ð ð*
It's pronounced the same way as the 'th' in 'those'.


----------



## Yastreb (Apr 27, 2022)

Faustus said:


> The letter D has an archaic sibling, the Old English edh, which looks like this:
> *Ð ð*
> It's pronounced the same way as the 'th' in 'those'.


ð is still used in Icelandic and the IPA. Fun fact, in Old English the same sound was also written with þ, which over time came to look almost similar to y. This is where the pseudo-archaic "ye" for "the" comes from.


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 27, 2022)

Can we do E next?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 27, 2022)

Emberfrost said:


> Can we do E next?


it was done multiple times by someone else


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 27, 2022)

ben909 said:


> it was done multiple times by someone else


Tragedy. I wanted to do it


----------



## ben909 (Apr 27, 2022)

Emberfrost said:


> Tragedy. I wanted to do it


maybe some day


----------



## Faustus (Apr 27, 2022)

ben909 said:


> maybe some day


But today is D-Day, and if anybody says it isn't...
...I will fight them on the beaches.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 27, 2022)

technically D's day was a while ago but i was distant because of anger


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 27, 2022)

What about Ω?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> What about Ω?


aaaaaaaaaaaa

english letters only


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 27, 2022)

Today we appreciate P

Because P stands for both Party and Parrot. This is very important.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 27, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> Today we appreciate P
> 
> Because P stands for both Party and Parrot. This is very important.


ok

*P*


----------



## Faustus (Apr 27, 2022)

Ah the letter P! May it forever be associated with showers of gold!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2022)

"Give me all the _*P*_"


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2022)

There's no P in my ants.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 29, 2022)

it is now *R*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 29, 2022)

*R*adio


----------



## ben909 (May 5, 2022)

and now for *F*


----------



## Emberfrost (May 5, 2022)

F is for Fame, Frost, Flame, and Flight! All excellent things


----------



## ben909 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (May 10, 2022)

now on to the letter *S*


----------

